# coyote starting pen in ohio



## fishercreekrick

Does anyone no of a starting pen for coyotes just picked up 3patch beagle pups in Georgia wonting to start them on coyotes just don't won't to go all the way to Georgia to get them started unless I have too


----------



## Skippy

Don't know of any starting pens in Ohio. Don't even know if it's legal here in Ohio.. 

Went out with a few guys that run 15 inch beagles for coyotes last winter. They run 2 bigger terriers with them. Seems that some of the coyotes will turn on the beagles and try to use them for chew toys. All the ice and crust on the snow made it hard on the dogs feet last year.


----------



## supercanoe

Wait, I must be missing something here. The starter pens that I'm familiar with contain rabbits and beagles in a fenced enclosure. The beagles run the rabbits in the enclosure. Are you talking about an enclosed pen with rabbits and coyotes? That sounds like a death trap for the beagles.


----------



## Junebug2320

Agree with Skippy. Something bigger (taller, long legged) than a beagle.


----------



## Skippy

Rabbit and coyote enclosures are totally different. Usually a 8 foot fence with maybe 6 to 8 inches buried in the ground. Ones I've seen usually 1 coyote is turned out from its pen then the dogs are turned loose to chase it. A coyote that knows it's business will run new dogs crazy. They will double back on it's tracks, jump on down logs and run along them, all kind of things. Then there are other running pens that I won't talk about. 

Beagles do make good coyote dogs as they don't push a wild coyote to fast. Makes it easier for the shooters to get ahead of them and maybe get a shot. Coyotes are far from being stupid. If there run once and get away they will have a bookfull of tricks to pull. Some however will just flat out take off, right out of the county in a straight line. Unless you have a lot of shooters those are the ones that will live to run another day.

I do have to give an adult coyote credit for being as smart as they can get to be,,,,, but I flat out HATE them.


----------



## fishercreekrick

The place I went in Georgia was 30ac 12ft fence all they run is beagle the guy I got my pups from says he has run them for 11 years and has never lost a beagle to a coyote there is alot of talk about a patch beagle named Elvis from Michigan that was a coyote killer they say he ran to catch got 2of his granddaughters on the way but run at least 5 or6 beagles at a time in case they turn to fight and don't run January or February cause that's when the male are more territorial due to breeding


----------



## fishercreekrick

fishercreekrick said:


> The place I went in Georgia was 30ac 12ft fence all they run is beagle the guy I got my pups from says he has run them for 11 years and has never lost a beagle to a coyote there is alot of talk about a patch beagle named Elvis from Michigan that was a coyote killer they say he ran to catch got 2of his granddaughters on the way but run at least 5 or6 beagles at a time in case they turn to fight and don't run January or February cause that's when the male are more territorial due to breeding


But consider the dogs there patch 15-17 inch dogs


----------



## Sciotodarby

Pretty sure pens aren't legal in Ohio. And I don't agree with running coyotes with dogs here, either.


----------



## jray

Sciotodarby said:


> Pretty sure pens aren't legal in Ohio. And I don't agree with running coyotes with dogs here, either.


Why? And I can find nothing saying it's illegal in ohio.


----------



## Sciotodarby

The territory in Ohio isn't conducive to running yotes with dogs unless you've got permission for miles and miles or you're going to be doing a bunch of trespassing.

Pens might be legal in Ohio, but I don't know where you'd get the coyotes. Sale of live ones is prohibited.


----------



## FlashGordon

Sciotodarby said:


> The territory in Ohio isn't conducive to running yotes with dogs unless you've got permission for miles and miles or you're going to be doing a bunch of trespassing.


Totally agree with you Sciotodarby. 

_Ohio Administrative Code, Chapter 1501:31-15-02 (I)_ prohibits running dogs at large on land controlled by the Division of Wildlife. So pretty much all the state and national forests in Ohio are a no go for running coyote dogs.

Where else are you realistically going to get 20 square miles of hunting permission?


----------



## Sciotodarby

I've got a buddy who lives in northern Missouri and he has buddies that are big time into running totes with dogs. They way they talk it's nothing to end up 10 miles from where they started and might take a couple days to round up all the dogs if their GPS collars quit working. Furthest they have went is 40 miles with the dogs actively pursuing a yote. I'll pass on all that. Sounds like a good way to tick a bunch of people off.


----------



## jray

All the guys I know are in northern ohio, not sure what running dogs "at large" means because guys that rabbit and bird hunt and **** hunt do that. I've run beagles for years and I can tell you if you are selective you can find areas where critters won't line out so bad. And if they get away from your property call them off. . Not saying I would do it, not saying it's effective, but you don't outlaw something because you don't know how to do it.


----------



## jray

Good point on the sale of wild animals I think they would have a hard time getting around that one


----------



## FlashGordon

jray said:


> All the guys I know are in northern ohio, not sure what running dogs "at large" means because guys that rabbit and bird hunt and **** hunt do that.


Bird, rabbit and **** dogs aren't considered "_at large_" because they are within your immediate vicinity and control. If you're running a bird or rabbit dog more than 30 yards from you, you aren't getting a shot if they flush game. So there is reasonable expectation that those dogs are under your immediate control.

Coyote dogs on the other hand can run miles. Even with a GPS collar on, you don't know what a dog is doing once it's beyond your reasonable sight. At that point the dog is considered "_at large_".


----------



## jray

FlashGordon said:


> Bird, rabbit and **** dogs aren't considered "_at large_" because they are within your immediate vicinity and control. If you're running a bird or rabbit dog more than 30 yards from you, you aren't getting a shot if they flush game. So there is reasonable expectation that those dogs are under your immediate control.
> 
> Coyote dogs on the other hand can run miles. Even with a GPS collar on, you don't know what a dog is doing once it's beyond your reasonable sight. At that point the dog is considered "_at large_".


Lol brother you gotta go out with me and run some public land bunnies circles up to a half mile aren't uncommon. When you rabbit hunt with dogs you don't jump shoot you allow the dog to chase the rabbit until it naturally circles. In order to do it right you are not with the dogs. **** hunting is similar but even worse. Depending how fast your dog is they often go as far as a couple miles before they tree. You wait until the dogs bark treed to go find them and make the shot. In all these circumstances if your dogs get on trash, deer, cats, coyotes, (my beagles have run coyotes for short distances before) anything can happen and you better be ready to go a long way. Accidents happen but you do all you can to hedge your bets shock collars, gps, know where your running and so on. I'm not saying you guys aren't making good points and they shouldn't be considered but I don't see a reason to restrict predator control any more.


----------



## Toboso61

Tank you jray. Good points I have heard some real horror stories on the number of fawns caught on camera going into yote dens. Don't know if they are true, but I do know we have a ton of coyotes in Eastern Licking county.


----------



## Jiner67

jray brings up some good points. most hunting dogs are not meant to stay by the gunners feet. I would rather have knowledable guys running 'yotes then wanna be's running just about anything else.


----------



## fishercreekrick

can you do this in 2 days with calls


----------



## Sciotodarby

What state is that in?


----------



## fishercreekrick

mich. 54 killed


----------



## FlashGordon

fishercreekrick said:


> can you do this in 2 days with calls


54 coyotes, 9 guys, 2 days.....That means you guys averaged 3 coyotes per person per day. While that's pretty good, it frankly doesn't hold a candle to some of the calling guys in the Predator Masters and Fox Pro forums. There's lots of guys reporting double digit coyote days calling solo. So the short answer is "yes" that can be done in 2 days with calls.

http://forum.gofoxpro.com/fp_forums/showthread.php?t=4338&page=2
http://www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1647662


----------

